# Canister filter selection / 42 gl.



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Guy's,

Well I'm starting to narrow things down a bit, and wanted to get your advice on which filter to get. I've read many posts on the forum regarding this topic, and think I have made an educated decision.

Tank will be 42 gal. eventually I will be running Lilly Pipes. I also do not want to run any power heads in the tank, but do want a good current in the tank. Can this be achieved with lilly pipes?

Cost is, as always a consideration - my top 3 choices in order

1.) Eheim Ecco Model 2234
60 Gal. 
145/GPH

2.) Eheim Plus Model 2213-37
66 Gal.
116/GPH

3.) Rena Filstar Model XP-1
45 Gal.
250/GPH (seems high)

All three pumps are about $100.00. I can go higher if need be, but do not wish to go over $175.00. Maintenance is a big factor as well. Sound is a factor, i.e. how loud the pump is. I will eventual be running inline Co2 as well using a reactor chamber (I think).

Lastly, I was thinking of getting the pump now, and running it on my 29 gal. to get the filter media "conditioned". This would make setting up the new tank in January easier....Right?

Your advice, and opinions are always appreciated.

Todd


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think your spot on with the Ecco 2234, you could go to the 2236 if your concerned about flow. You could vary the flow anyway. I have a 2236 on my 72g for over two years and it's been flawless. It's also a very easy filter to maintain because of the individual baskets. I also have a UV inline on the output side of the filter. The lily pipes will give you good flow but you must be able to put them on the side of the tank not the back. If you have a glass top that could be difficult. On my 72g I use a spraybar attached to the left side and it sprays across the tank. The Eccos are very quiet as are most eheims. The flow is much bigger on the other brand, because Eheim filters are built more around biological filtration which doesn't require huge flow. 

Case in point I have a Eheim 2213 on a 46g as well. This is a really small filter (GPH is probably like 100) and I've had zero issues. If you plant heavy from the getgo than you probably don't need to seed the filter. Remember with planted tanks most of the filtration is in the tank, but if you don't plan on planting heavy than I would seed the filter to get it going and use carbon for the first 3 weeks or so.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Get the xp2. The listed xp flow rates are for the pump. The filtered flow rate is half , you just have to look at the box more closely. For example they list the xp4 as 450gph, but on the box in smaller print is says 190gph filter flow rate, which is exactly what the 2 I have on the 180 do. I run a xp2 on my 29g shrimp tank. Its perfect for it. It would be a bit low for my tastes on a 46, but it should do a darn good job. I have some ecco filters, but I'm not really happy with them. The xp filters have a larger filter surface area and resist clogging longer. The bigger square based ehiems are better than the eccos because they also have a large filter surface area. If you check the net/ebay I'm sure you can get an xp2 for less that $100, I got the newest xp4 brand new for $145, instead of the $270 at petsmart... 

Just MHO... HTH


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

2213 is good, but 2215 is a much better fit - lots more room for media, much better flow, on sale cheap at BigAlsonline - I use a 2215 on my 46g - couldn't be happier. While an above post pointed out that the burden on a filter is less when there are plants in the tank, being heavily planted actually adds to your circulation requirements. 2215 puts out 60% more flow than 2213.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Truth be told, all those filters will do the job, but in the planted tank world the Eheims are overwhelmingly the preferred choice. Here's a poll here at APC that they are preferred by more than 3 to 1 over all other brands.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/27824-canister-filters.html

Any filter once hooked up to most systems the effective flow rate will be basically cut in half from what's stated on the box. The box doesn't take into effect head pressure and various in-line additions, etc. The Eheim's clam better media contact and pass-through for superior biological filtration. It's disputed, but there are claims that too much flow the efficiency of bio-filtration is reduced. When the flow is slower the process is more efficient. Although much of the filtration is in the tank it also depends on your setup, plant mass, etc. Less mass the more important the biological filtration capability of the filter becomes.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

eheim 2217


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you want to save money, and don't mind not having the "best" filter, get the Rena Filstar, but for a 42 gallon tank, get the XP3. You can't have too much flow. Big Al's has a sale on that filter now for $89, so you won't find it cheaper any place.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want to go with Eheim, I'd recommend no smaller than a 2215 for that size of tank.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I just picked up a 2236 for my 55 as a second filter and I love this thing, the baskets as described above are excellent.The only thing is that its not a silent as my 2026.That filter is SILENT.Eheim all the way


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, Thanks for all the replies.

Somehow I knew this might happen... 

So much info, can make it a bit confusing, but her is my "new" list of canister filters to consider - 

1.) Eheim Ecco Model 2236
80 Gal.
185/GPH

2.) Eheim Classic Model 2217
159 Gal.
263/GPH

3.) Rena Filstar Model XP3
175 Gal
350/gph

Special Considerations ***

This tank will be moderate to heavily planted, inline Co2, inline heater, 3 wpg+ T5HO, medium ferts, Lilly pipes. Due to the use of lily pipes I want to make sure I have enough flow rate in the tank. I may be overly concerned with this. 

Eheim only.... compare the Classic to the Ecco... someone who has had both? This is my first choice in brands at the moment, yes I have read the poll thread.

Rena - hey, great price, nice features.. happy customers who use them. Noise a slight concern, but I understand they are pretty damn quite too. I have also been offered a deal on the Rena filter...but still leaning towards the Eheim...

House of cards - You have both Eheim types...I like that I can turn down the flow on the larger 2236 pump, thanks for the info.

NoSvOrAx - Yep...I know all the filters i'm looking at are good, I haven't really been pricing on the cheep yet....though I will check e-bay and my tank supplier when I finally make my decision. I got all my price/info from the Doctors F/S.

TNguyen - I have a feeling you know exactly what I have planned... thanks for the advice.

guaiac_boy - Thank you

Mott - That's my leaning right now... you don't think it's too big...power use and flow rate? For a 42 gallon?

Thanks guy's

Todd


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Freshwater said:


> Wow, Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Mott - That's my leaning right now... you don't think it's too big...power use and flow rate? For a 42 gallon?
> 
> ...


No I don't think it's too big as you can adjust the output flow.I turn mine down when needed for the UV. IMHO you could get away with a 2234 but I like to overfilter my tanks.
Power usage is silly with the eccos, correct me if I'm wrong but I think the 2236 runs on 8 watts!!!

I also love the fact that it comes with the Ehfi coco puff bio media Eheim makes. Pricey stuff and I had extra after stuffing my baskets.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've used the Eheim Ecco and the Eheim Classic 2215 & 2217. I sold my Eheim Ecco. It wasn't as silent and I actually didn't like the media baskets. It seemed to me that there was a much greater potential for bypass around the media. Mine was a bit undersized for the tank it was on too. The ecco is a fine filter, but it's virtually impossible for anyone to improve on the original Eheim design.

There is no more straightforward design than the classic Eheims. They work and will last a thousand years if you take care of them. If you buy the Eheim classic you can get it with included media if you look around. BigAl's is usually a good place to look. The 2217 will probably seem like it has too much flow when you first set it up, but as the tank fills in and the plant density increases you'll be glad you have the extra flow. I have a 2215 on a 46g bowfront and it works fine, but there certainly isn't excess current. Come to think of it, I actually haven't ever seen a densely planted tank that I thought had too much flow in it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

As I said, all those filters will do that job. If I had to do it again I would have bought another Ecco instead of the classic for my 46g. The Ecco line came out to fill the void between the basic classics and the option-laden professional line. The individual baskets on the Ecco are a major convienence when you want to clean or change media configuation and the filter is self-priming. Don't be fooled into believing you can wait 6 months to clean out a cansister filter. In high-light planted tanks this is a receipe for algae as the organic content builds up in the filter and is constantly realeased into the water column. For me heavy flows are needed in fish heavy tanks where you are removing solid waste for mechanical filtration before it's broken down. In planted tanks the entire tank is your filter and the cansister helps support it. The flow is just not as important IMO.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Decision Made...

Mott - You hammered the last nail in this one... 

Eheim 2217 = 20 watts

Rena XP3 = 19 watts

Eheim 2236 - 5 watts !!! Winner !!! 

That and Big als looks to have it for 90 bucks with free ship.

House - Very well said.

Thanks guys

Todd


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Great! you wont be disappointed.


----------

